# Illinois Vaccine Seminar Dr. Schultz 10/10/10



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

The Urban Carnivore is hosing a benefit for The Rabies Challenge Fund on Sunday, October 10th at The Holiday Inn in Bloomington, Illinois, at which Dr. Ronald Schultz will give a 2 hour vaccine seminar. Admission is $30. 

For more information, please call The Urban Carnivore at (309) 820-7890.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------

